# We are the "Hottest" ambulance service on the Coast



## MJordan2121 (Oct 5, 2011)

We just dropped off a patient at a hospital and was parked under the awning where ambulances load/unload patients. We came out and sat inside the unit getting ready to go back in service. All of a sudden our unit shut off and mild smoke came from under the hood. We were like "great, we overheated!! And it is time to get off!" We walked outside unit to do a visual inspection and all of a sudden flames burst out the hood and black smoke filled the entire area. I immediately called dispatch to request FD Stat and searched for our onboard Fire extinguisher (which did not even touch the fire) and then we went and informed the ER staff (which guess what, no one took us seriously). When they walked out to see, black smoke rushed inside of the ER and they finally believed us LOL!  We got the entire ER evacuated and placed in a safe location and set the hospital on diversion. We had over 4,000 lbs of Oxygen on board, so we are extremely lucky this didnt escalate a few feet further back, could have been one nasty MCI. Turns out, our battery exploded (which explains the HUGE hole in it) and burnt our entire front end to pieces. So everyone at the company and fire department call us the "Hottest ambulance service in town". We remembered to keep our safety in mind as well as all the bystanders and people in the ER. But Damn, the next shift we were a little overly cautious!!
:wacko:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 5, 2011)

MJordan2121 said:


> I immediately called dispatch to request FD Stat and searched for our onboard Fire extinguisher (which did not even touch the fire)



Bet you won't have to search next time. You'll know exactly where that sucker is from here on out. Only takes once.


----------



## MJordan2121 (Oct 5, 2011)

I knew which cabinet it was in, only took 10 seconds and I had it. Go figure, I come off an extended maternity leave after having my twins and start with this.. Guess I have my black cloud back, just the one coming from under the hood


----------



## ArcticKat (Oct 6, 2011)

MJordan2121 said:


> We had over 4,000 lbs of Oxygen on board,




I dunno, I don't think my ambulance could carry over 2200 full "E" size tanks of Oxygen.  How big was yours and why did you need so much?


----------



## dixie_flatline (Oct 6, 2011)

ArcticKat said:


> I dunno, I don't think my ambulance could carry over 2200 full "E" size tanks of Oxygen.  How big was yours and why did you need so much?



Most states require 1200-2000 Liters onboard (which is 2-3 E cylinders' worth), but obviously OP was confusing PSI with pounds (esp since O2 is never measured by weight).


----------



## dstevens58 (Oct 6, 2011)

A couple of months ago we were at the ER when our battery exploded.  Smoke, but no flames.....all the driver did was turn the key, then loud bang and smoke in the passenger compartment.......me and medic bailed out the closest door.

Further inspection revealed battery with huge hole, blew the caps off and the battery expanded and could not be pulled out in a conventional manner.  The unit needed towed to the garage and they cut out the battery the next day, put in new and returned the unit to service.


----------



## ArcticKat (Oct 6, 2011)

dixie_flatline said:


> Most states require 1200-2000 Liters onboard (which is 2-3 E cylinders' worth), but obviously OP was confusing PSI with pounds (esp since O2 is never measured by weight).



oooooh, now I feel soooo stoopid.  I had no idea that's what the OP meant.


----------



## ArcticKat (Oct 6, 2011)

On a side note we carry a maximum of 8000 litres and a minimum of 2000.


----------

